# spraytech 1920 loses prime constantly



## Dirtscooter (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey Guys,
I'm *new* to the forum and this Spraytech is about to beat me. I bought it at lowes as a refurbished unit and can't keep it primed up without stopping every minute or so, turning to prime and back to pressure; then good pressure for a minute or maybe five. Thing has less than two hours on it, and I've had it apart cleaned oiled and checked everything I can see.

I've been shooting every combination of air, siphon, gravity, pressure pot, ect since the early Seventies. This is my first airless and it's kind of making me want to go back to air.. 
Is is ok to cry for help without being able to find the specific topic like this? Thanks Dirtscooter :sad:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

There are other guys here who know a lot more about rebuilding pumps. Could be a bad prime valve. could be muck in you paint collecting on your siphon tube (that what it usually is with mine). Could be a stuck ball valve if your machine has one. You also might try running thinner through the system for about five minutes if you have not already done so. 

BTW I just got a cup gun for the first time last week. I thought it was a joke, so little paint was applied so slowly. Definately 'fine finish'.


----------



## Dirtscooter (Aug 15, 2010)

*Frustrated with Spraytech in SC*

Thanks a lot for the response. I just went through it and cleaned it today. I oiled the piston and seals and put it back together and put it in a bucket of water and it primed up immediately. After it ran for a minute or less it started losing prime and pressure. While it was spraying I could tell it would have painted perfectly with latex as it did for about two gallons the only time I ever used it

When it lost prime I switched it to "prime position" and it spewed bubbles into the bucket. After a few seconds of watching that, I returned it to spray position and got full pressure back. Sprayed for a half minute and let off and the motor stopped... 30 seconds later it started by itself and never got enough pressure to cut back off.
Noticed that the whole time it's in prime position it shoots at least some bubbles into the bucket, no matter how long it runs. Don't know if I mentioned it but it was a recon unit from Lowes and it may have had more hours on it than I thought, although it looked as though someone bought it and had a problem the first time and returned it. 

However, I removed the ball from the piston and it does have visible "seat marks on it..Two sets that cross each other... Whatchathinknow? thanks again Dirtscooter


----------



## Dirtscooter (Aug 15, 2010)

*Ps*

Ever tried a small pressure pot with something like a Binks 95? Might spoil ya:laughing:


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Might be that your paint is too thick for the pump? I was spraying on acrylic primer and similar biz was happenning w/ mine - and it was coming out pretty dirty. Poured a bit'o water in the paint (half-o-cup per gallon) and it came/went fine.


----------



## Dirtscooter (Aug 15, 2010)

*spraytech bubbles*



sbcontracting said:


> Might be that your paint is too thick for the pump? I was spraying on acrylic primer and similar biz was happenning w/ mine - and it was coming out pretty dirty. Poured a bit'o water in the paint (half-o-cup per gallon) and it came/went fine.


Mine does it with strait water.. I don't know much about an airless because I've mostly used pressure pots, but I was wondering if it might be the opposite; that the water was making it worse?? Is that also possible?
I dreaded using paint for the test after refreshing the fluid assembly, thinking that if it didn't fix it that I would have the clean up. Maybe I should try a medium vis latex? :blink:Thanks for the comment Wally


----------

